# Book recommendations for historic premil?



## js6426 (Feb 28, 2016)

I am amil, and before that I was way out in dispensational premil with some wacky views. However, I would love to read a decent book on historic premil to get a better idea of their understanding of eschatology. Does anybody have any good books to recommend for this? Also I would like books that talk about historic premil, rather than try to disprove other millennial views.

Thanks for any help!
Jonny


----------



## Stephen L Smith (Feb 29, 2016)

1. Many books by George Ladd
2. The Thousand Year Reign of Christ by Nathaniel West
3. Premillennial essays of prophetic conference (famous conference West was involved with) https://ia802703.us.archive.org/31/items/secondcomingchr00westgoog/secondcomingchr00westgoog.pdf
4. Encyclopedia of Biblical Prophecy: The Complete Guide to Scriptural Predictions and Their Fulfilment by J. Barton Payne
5. A Case for Historic Premillennialism: An Alternative to "Left Behind" Eschatology by Craig L. Blomberg [I have not read this book]


----------



## Stephen L Smith (Feb 29, 2016)

There is also a fairly informative website http://www.messiahskingdom.com/


----------



## js6426 (Feb 29, 2016)

Thanks for the reply Stephen, I will check some of these out. I have heard of the case for historic premil, and would love to hear if anybody has read it and has a brief review?


----------

